# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  Ministerio de la Producción lanzará en 15 días Plan Nacional de Acuicultura para impulsar industria

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Contará con una activa estrategia de promoción, señala Aráoz*    *Lima, nov. 10 (ANDINA).-* El Ministerio de la Producción lanzará en las próximas dos semanas el Plan Nacional de Acuicultura, con el objetivo de impulsar el desarrollo de esta aún incipiente industria, informó hoy la titular del sector, Mercedes Aráoz.  
El documento ya se encuentra listo, y lo que tenemos es un mapeo sobre las posibles áreas en las que se puede realizar esta actividad, dijo luego de inaugurar la conferencia Las cuotas de captura: Análisis de la experiencia peruana. 
Recordó que en octubre el ministerio lanzó una versión mejorada del Catastro Acuícola Nacional para beneficio de los usuarios, el cual permite efectuar acercamientos de los mapas en diferentes escalas, realizando búsquedas rápidas de información sobre áreas habilitadas, derechos otorgados y áreas solicitadas, entre otras funciones. 
El Catastro Acuícola Nacional es un registro de información relacionada a la actividad de acuicultura, a través de l cual se informa al público la situación actual del desenvolvimiento de la actividad a nivel nacional. 
Nuestra idea es lanzarlo en un mismo paquete junto con una activa estrategia de promoción que permita no solamente ordenar la actividad sino atraer nuevas inversiones, dijo. 
Cabe recordar que según la viceministra de Pesquería, Elsa Galarza, la intención de Perú sobre este tema siempre contó con el apoyo de la Organización de las Naciones Unidas para la Agricultura y Alimentación (FAO), lo que ha permitido que el mencionado plan nacional sea de alto nivel.  *Foto: ANDINA/Norman Córdova*Temas similares: Artículo: Ministerio de la Producción impulsará implementación de Plan Nacional de Desarrollo Acuícola Artículo: Ministerio de la Producción elaborará nueva Ley de Promoción y Desarrollo de la Acuicultura Ministerio de la Producción aprueba Plan Nacional de Desarrollo Acuícola 2010 - 2015 Desde este mes implementarán el Plan Nacional de Acuicultura Minag constituye grupo de trabajo para elaborar Plan Nacional de Agroenergía en 90 días

----------

